# Grillin chicken



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 19, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I love chicken!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh yeah baby, thats what I am talking about.  Great pics dude.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

Man-o-man does that look good! :P


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks delicious man!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2007)

Beautiful!!!  Bet it tasted even better!!


----------



## john a (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes sir, mighty fine. What ya got that chicken wallering in before hitting the grill?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice lookin chicken Bige


----------



## wittdog (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll take some yardbird please.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 20, 2007)

Fine lookin chickens BE makin me hungry


----------



## bknox (Sep 20, 2007)

I need to start eating before weeding through these threads! That chicken looks great!

Are those fried bananas or sweet potatoes?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 20, 2007)

Mmmm!

Awesome


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice!


----------

